# Pure X graphic editor?



## fredvs (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello.

Does it exist graphic editors (like Gimp) that use only xorg (not GTK nor Qt)?

I was thinking that XPaint was Xorg only but it has GTK dependencies... ;-(

Thanks.

Fre;D


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 27, 2015)

graphics/xpaint does not directly depend on GTK here. I just installed it with `pkg`. Here is the list of dependencies I get with `pkg info --dependencies`:

```
xpaint-2.9.10.3:
	libXpm-3.5.11_4
	libxaw3dxft-1.6.2.d
	libXmu-1.1.2_3,1
	libXft-2.3.2_1
	bash-4.3.39_2
	psutils-1.17_5
	ghostscript9-9.06_10
	freetype2-2.6
	tiff-4.0.4
	png-1.6.17
	openjpeg15-1.5.2_1
	jpeg-8_6
	jbigkit-2.1_1
```
 Maybe some of these dependencies use GTK?


----------



## fredvs (Jul 27, 2015)

tobik said:


> graphics/xpaint does not directly depend on GTK here. I just installed it with `pkg`. Here is the list of dependencies I get with `pkg info --dependencies`:
> 
> ```
> xpaint-2.9.10.3:
> ...



Indeed,  ghostscript9-9.06_10 needs gtk...

The same for "pure" X editors.
There is *xeditor* but it is really basic...

=> Developers, there is a challenge there...  ;-)

*Pure X applications:*
For web => *Opera* => ok
For files manager => *kfe* => ok
For text editor => *xeditor* => +- ok
For terminal => *xterm* => ok
For images editor => *?* => ?
For net connection manager => *?* => ?

Your advices are very welcome.

Fre;D


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 27, 2015)

On my system it does not depend on GTK:

```
ghostscript9-9.06_10:
	libXext-1.3.3_1,1
	libXt-1.1.4_3,1
	expat-2.1.0_2
	libpaper-1.1.24.4
	gsfonts-8.11_6
	freetype2-2.6
	cups-image-2.0.3_2
	tiff-4.0.4
	svgalib-1.4.3_7
	png-1.6.17
	lcms2-2.7
	jpeg-8_6
	jbig2dec-0.11_4
	libidn-1.29
```
 Did you install Ghostscript from ports? Maybe you have enabled the GTK2 option from print/ghostscript9?


----------



## fredvs (Jul 28, 2015)

Many thanks for your light tobik.

I will re-check this.

By the wat, kfe gives also a perfect text editor => xfw and a perfect image viewer => xfi

Fre;D


----------



## fnoyanisi (Jul 28, 2015)

There is also graphics/xv , which only depends in X libraries I reckon (I cannot check it right now).

I've installed it just because I sometimes feel lazy to reach my mouse/touchpad while browsing directories with xterm(1), and `xv filename` becomes handy in those times.


----------



## fredvs (Jul 29, 2015)

fnoyanisi said:


> There is also graphics/xv , which only depends in X libraries I reckon (I cannot check it right now).



Thank you for this.
Hum, is xv a graphic editor too (not only a viewer) ?
Fre;D


----------



## fnoyanisi (Jul 29, 2015)

Wikipedia says it displays and modifies images, but truth to be told, I use it only for viewing.

It is a shareware software and image manipulation capabilities might be limited!


----------



## fredvs (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks fnoyanisi I will try it.


----------

